# Welcome To ECIGSSA.co.za



## Gizmo (6/10/13)

Welcome to the enthusiasts forum for ECIGSSA.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (17/10/13)

Hi there, been vaping for 3 years now, looking to find out some more info on mechanical mods, I have one but struggle to find a decent one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

capetocuba said:


> Hi there, been vaping for 3 years now, looking to find out some more info on mechanical mods, I have one but struggle to find a decent one.



Hi there and welcome I think the guys on this forum are better at advice on this aspect but feel free to ask - everyone is willing to help


----------



## ET (17/10/13)

i'm pretty new to all this myself. what would constitute a decent mechanical mod for you?


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Welcome to the forums @capetocuba


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/13)

capetocuba said:


> Hi there, been vaping for 3 years now, looking to find out some more info on mechanical mods, I have one but struggle to find a decent one.


Depends on what you mean with decent. if you want a real Golden Greek or caravela, you gonna have to import that.
Otherwise, www.skybluevaping.co.za just landed some pretty freaking awesome KTS devices.
Price is great as well!
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Mechanical-mods


----------



## capetocuba (17/10/13)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have a K100 mechanical mod, dropped it this morning and its playing up. I have just been on the phone with skyblue and probably going to place an order with them. 
I should have worded my first statement correctly ... meaning more along the lines of not being ripped off


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/10/13)

capetocuba said:


> Hi there, been vaping for 3 years now, looking to find out some more info on mechanical mods, I have one but struggle to find a decent one.



Hi and welcome capetocuba


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/10/13)

Hi capetocuba. Any affiliation to Kalk Bay Cape to Cuba?


----------



## Smokyg (8/1/14)

Hey guys! started vaping yesterday! Im very excited to get off the stinkarettes and becoming a vaper!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

Welcome


----------



## Oupa (8/1/14)

Welcome Smoky!


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

Welcome all!


----------



## Smokyg (8/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Welcome Smoky!


Thanks!  Quite ironic that my nic is smoky but this is a vapign forum! lol


----------



## Oupa (8/1/14)

Soon you could change it to Vapey perhaps?


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

Hi @Smokyg. Most welcome to the forum. Please feel free to ask any question you may have. The only dumb questions are the questions not asked. What are you vaping on at the moment?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Soon you could change it to Vapey perhaps?


 
Hey no no no no, that would be me 

Welcome to *SMOKY*g  kick the smokies today, and just vape on from tomorrow! Done. Klaar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes (8/1/14)

Welcome Smokyg. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/14)

Welcome SmokeyG - enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best with your vaping future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (8/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Hey no no no no, that would be me
> 
> Welcome to *SMOKY*g  kick the smokies today, and just vape on from tomorrow! Done. Klaar.


Thanks so much! Had my last smoke @ 2 today, and feeling 100%  Love vaping, and it tastes so much better! Its a digital world after all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokyg (8/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Soon you could change it to Vapey perhaps?


Lol! Perhaps not, will have to then change my domain as well..


----------



## Smokyg (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Hi @Smokyg. Most welcome to the forum. Please feel free to ask any question you may have. The only dumb questions are the questions not asked. What are you vaping on at the moment?


Hi Matthee, thanks so much! Very true in deed! My girlfriend and I are vaping on iClrear 16's and with the ego c twist 1100mah batteries. Next month its already battery upgrade time  Looking at getting the iTaste 134

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

howsit smokyg and welcome to the forum


----------



## Smokyg (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit smokyg and welcome to the forum


Hi Riaz, thanks so much! Im still learning quite a bit about vaping, but hopefully i would be able to contribute to the forum soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Hey peeps!

My name is really Kyle, Mklops is just a nick given from my surname (Klopper), recently tried registering with the name KyleK but can't get a confirmation email on that account 

Been vaping for about a month and a half now, been off the analogs completely for roughly a week now and loving it! Started vaping on two lung buddy EVOD type cigs and have since moved to a itaste vv/pt2 mini combo and will be soon moving to bigger and better things

It's great to see such so much support for this alternative lifestyle and im looking forward to joining the clan and growing the fam!

I'm currently situated in centurion, so would like to hear; how is the following on the forum in my surrounding area?

Anyway enough jibber jabber from me! Glad to be here!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Welcome @Mklops, I know there are quite a bit of JHB peeps on the forum.


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Welcome @Mklops 
I'm also from Centurion. Be sure this forum will offer you all sorts of support & advice!...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

Welcome @Mklops yip there are quite a few of us  Your absolute closest will be @Derick and @Melinda they live and run Skyblue in Centurion


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

ooooh didnt know that Crafty


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Grand!

Nice to get such a warm reception!

A pity I missed the recent meet in early feb, looked like a blast!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

Ahooi @Mklops . Hope you enjoy your stay here. Welcome!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Grand!
> 
> Nice to get such a warm reception!
> 
> ...



Dont worry there will be more  Next one is scheduled for April


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Most welcome @Mklops. Great way to beat the stinkies this! Congrats. Browse around and ask away. Won't stay alternative for long. Happy vaping.


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Most welcome @Mklops. Great way to beat the stinkies this! Congrats. Browse around and ask away. Won't stay alternative for long. Happy vaping.



You can say that again, been smoking liqua e juice for the past 3 weeks and I must say it is flipped awesome! Been cracking out on the mixed berry flavour! First night I had it I vaped an entire pt in like a hour 


Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> You can say that again, been smoking liqua e juice for the past 3 weeks and I must say it is flipped awesome! Been cracking out on the mixed berry flavour! First night I had it I vaped an entire pt in like a hour
> 
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


And the range of juice in SA is just getting better by the day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Welcome @Mklops! You have certainly found the right spot... the boys and girls on this forum are so helpful... just a word of advice to a newbie... ASK before you go off at a tangent and buy! The advice is you get here is spot on!

You are so on the right track with the ProTank 2 Mini!


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Can't wait to try some of the other brands, tried about another two brands of juice (which I will not mention as of yet) but didn't taste very good and the hit wasn't as satisfying... But from reading it sounds like there is quite a bit of potential for the future in terms of local guys!



Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> You can say that again, been smoking liqua e juice for the past 3 weeks and I must say it is flipped awesome! Been cracking out on the mixed berry flavour! First night I had it I vaped an entire pt in like a hour


Liqua's Mixed Berry has been the only juice HRH's could vape for a long time. Now she has discovered Vapour Mountain's Passion Peach as well. Check out some of our member's reviews on juices here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/e-liquid-reviews/.


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome @Mklops! You have certainly found the right spot... the boys and girls on this forum are so helpful... just a word of advice to a newbie... ASK before you go off at a tangent and buy! The advice is you get here is spot on!
> 
> You are so on the right track with the ProTank 2 Mini!



Thanks for the advice, before I got my current setup I did quite a bit of research and am happy that I went with the protank 2 mini! 

It vapes like a demon and saterday I drop it by accident and it fell about 5m between some wooden decking without as much as a scratch so build quality is A class!

In terms of upgrading, considering an svd next but will get reviews and advice from peeps!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

The SVD is pretty awesome.. I bit bulky for carry around imo but man it is a beast. 

Would definitely like to get me one as a next upgrade when possible.


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Only problem is that it seems they are starting to become scarce, word is innokin has discontinued it's production

In terms of bulkiness, I agree but am considering it as a home vape and the vv for work.. or alternatively the vtr looks interesting. ..

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Yeah I heard that as well.

Cant see why they would do that as the SVD in my opinion is one of their best products, the MVP cant come close to it..


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> In terms of upgrading, considering an svd next but will get reviews and advice from peeps!



I have both and I prefer the iTaste MVP... but the SVD looks like a Lightsabre and that's cool! 

I prefer the MVP because it fits better in my pocket... Just waiting for the Nautilus Tank to see if that's perfection.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Cant see why they would do that as the SVD in my opinion is one of their best products, the MVP cant come close to it..



That's really interesting! Why do you say that @BhavZ ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

I'm a BIG star wars nerd so anything remotely lightsaber like is cool! Even saw guys putting leds in there tank which makes it look like the real deal! (First project when I get an svd)

If I'm not mistaken, the mvp is a fixed battery? Prefer the vtr for the vv and VW mods as well as the sunk in tank which makes it shorter

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the mvp is a fixed battery? Prefer the vtr for the vv and VW mods as well as the sunk in tank which makes it shorter



Yes it is... and I hear you on the VTR.


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's really interesting! Why do you say that @BhavZ ?


Purely on stats

The MVP lacked quite a bit on wattage when compared to what the SVD can push out. The build quality of the SVD seem more solid to me compared to the MVP. I appreciate the techie look that the SVD has and the SVD felt a lot more comfortable in my hands compared to the MVP.

The fact that you can change the battery in the SVD helps as well as you can load it with larger batteries as well as batteries that can hand a higher amp draw. The MVP max wattage is 11W where as the SVD has a max wattage of 15W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> I'm a BIG star wars need so anything remotely lightsaber like is cool! Even saw guys putting leds in there tank which makes it look like the real deal! (First project when I get an svd)
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the mvp is a fixed battery? Prefer the vtr for the vv and VW mods as well as the sunk in tank which makes it shorter
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull



Just be careful with tanks and the VTR. I have seen that not all tanks fit in the VTR and you will need an adapter to get it to fit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Purely on stats



OK I can relax again... I thought I had missed something... 

Wow I think the build of the MVP is WAY ahead of the SVD... funny how it's horses for courses!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just be careful with tanks and the VTR. I have seen that not all tanks fit in the VTR and you will need an adapter to get it to fit.



That's what put me off it in the first place!


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I can relax again... I thought I had missed something...
> 
> Wow I think the build of the MVP is WAY ahead of the SVD... funny how it's horses for courses!



Agreed, the beauty of vaping is that there are some many great devices and atty's out thre to fit everyone's preferences and personality and one can really show their identity with the kit choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just be careful with tanks and the VTR. I have seen that not all tanks fit in the VTR and you will need an adapter to get it to fit.



Thats correct - most of your tanks which are rebuilds wont fit so you need an adapter which does come with it anyway but yes this does make it longer


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Well its between the svd or the vtr for me as my next step, which ever I can find! Been checking the classifieds as well which looks like a viable alternative so if someone is looking to offload one of the two, please do hit me up!

Big thing for me at this stage is battery on the vv, which leaves something to be desired...

And agreed, I have seen some really unique and awesome modded mods out there! Just wish I was a bit more artistic then technical

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------

